# Application Question



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I'm filling out my application for the upcoming make up test and on the Residency Preference Claim Form, there is a 4 digit box to fill out labeled "ANN. #" It's in the same section as the social security #. I have no idea what it is and neither does Google. I don't want to leave it blank and have it get sucked into the black hole of Mass's HRD....anyone know?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Ahh I think it may be announcement number?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Yup, that's it...it should be on the letter you get back from HRD announcing the test, or it may even be on their website. I'll let you check on your own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup....announcement number.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Good luck on the test


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

honor12900 said:


> Good luck on the test


Appreciate that, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

